# An interview with Ben Southall ? 2009 Best Job In The World Winner



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia has been something of a magnet for expats for some time now and the recent Best Job In The World Competition attracted massive interest from around the world. We caught up with 2009 winner Ben Southall and he very kindly agreed to an interview which we have published below. Ben's "job" was caretaker of [...]

Click to read the full news article: An interview with Ben Southall ? 2009 Best Job In The World Winner...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

